# New PC build, is it worth it?



## mccagh (Mar 27, 2008)

Im wanting to build a new PC over the next few weeks and not sure exactly what would be the best buy. Im also wondering if it will be worth it. Will there be alot of performance increase or would it be a waste of time? I will be using it for Games most of the time.

At the moment im running a: 

AMD X2 3800+ on 2.0ghz
2GB 800mhz RAM (Basic Brand) 
HD2600XT 512MB
Asus M2N-MX Motherboard

Im thinking of getting a:

E8400 Duo2 on 3.0ghz
2GB Corsair 800mhz
8800GT 512mb
Asus P5E3 X38 Motherboard

I was thinking of getting 1066mhz RAM but ive heard that its not worth it. Does the faster RAM make much difference in games? Also wondering what power supply I would need for this setup? Could i use a 430w power supply that comes with a case or should i buy something like a Corsair 750w? 

Thanks :grin:


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice plans.

Go the Corsair - that will last you till your next build. 

I cant speak to the ram question though.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you would be fine with something like the corsair HX520, or the PC power and cooling silencer 610. the latter is better and will easily server you now and into the future. i know people that ran a 2900XT (o.o) and a 3.6ghz xeon off a 500 watt psu. you will be fine with a decent one.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

for the price of an HX-520 or PC/PC 610 I would eagerly throw in an extra $30.00 or $40.00 and get the TX-650 watt it only makes sense: future power demands go UP......... not down ?????????


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

PCPC maxes out at 670. 610 is average. gotta love em


----------



## mccagh (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah gonna get a good Power Supply for sure! Will there be a big increase between the system I got now and the one i wanna build? Just dont wanna spend heaps of money for only a small increase in performance?

Cheers! :wink:


----------



## mccagh (Mar 27, 2008)

So i decided to see if Crysis would work on my PC. Lots of people said it would run very bad and wouldnt be worth playing. So i downloaded the demo last nite and it runs hell sweet! Playing at a high resolution and high graphics it looks and runs really good! Proberly wont upgrade for awhile now knowing i can run Crysis pretty good! Mite wait till the next generation of quad cores comes out and when DDR3 is actually a real price, lol.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would upgrade your cpu only to the 5000 X2 or 6000 X2 and hold off for another year


----------



## mccagh (Mar 27, 2008)

So i ended up getting a AMD 6000+ and its running really nice! I overclocked it to 3.2ghz but the mainboard started getting really hot so im just gonna leave it at 3.0ghz. The Heatsink/Fan that it comes with is really Good! Alot bigger than the 3800 Heatsink/Fan, and also has 4 Heatpipes. Looks alot better! lol. Also decided to get another 1Gb of RAM just to make sure i have enough. Can play Crysis really smooth now and looks really good!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

far smarter than brand new system now ray:ray:



well done :wave:


----------

